# Why are conservatives so obsessed with the border and immigration?



## Donald Polish (Mar 7, 2015)

I have noticed one thing lately. 
Every time I talk to a conservative friend about ANY topic, it ALWAYS comes back to "sealing the border" and "dealing with those people Obama keeps giving amnesty to."

Is anyone in the US not giving a single crap about the border or immigration?

And why do these conservative friends always use the exact same wording for their indignation? I feel like I'm hearing the text of a speech I missed.


----------



## Mr Natural (Mar 7, 2015)

Illegals provide for services what Wal Mart provides for goods.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 7, 2015)

Mr Clean said:


> Illegals provide for services what Wal Mart provides for goods.



yeah, they also take away jobs that should be going to legal American citizens

but hey who cares right. how dare those conservative give a shit about that


----------



## Slyhunter (Mar 7, 2015)

Immigrants take jobs that could go to an american. We should seal the border until every american who wants a job has a job.


----------



## Mr Natural (Mar 7, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> Immigrants take jobs that could go to an american. We should seal the border until every american who wants a job has a job.



Except that Americans are not going to do those jobs for what the illegals are doing them for.

Unless, of course, you're ready to pay $10 for a head of lettuce.

I know I'm not.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Donald Polish said:


> I have noticed one thing lately.
> Every time I talk to a conservative friend about ANY topic, it ALWAYS comes back to "sealing the border" and "dealing with those people Obama keeps giving amnesty to."
> 
> Is anyone in the US not giving a single crap about the border or immigration?
> ...



Most Americans conservative or otherwise are not advocating for sealing the border.  There will always be legal ports on entry.   So the few you claim to know do not represent the majority.   We do however need to do more than we are doing to stop illegal immigration as much as we can and end the incentives for them to continue to come here.   Funny, most Americans I know whether left or right are very concerned about this problem.   Apparently, you're not unfortunately.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 7, 2015)

this op make up crap that is totally false. like it's ONLY conservatives who worries over this topic

just like how people might oppose homosexual rights. no one I know opposes their rights

all their crap should go in conspiracy forum


----------



## Oldglory1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Mr Clean said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Immigrants take jobs that could go to an american. We should seal the border until every american who wants a job has a job.
> ...



Of course Americans won't work for less than a fair wage and why should they?  Are you for the rich getting richer off of cheap, illegal labor while they both break the law and screw American out of their jobs?

Only 3% of illegals are picking crops and the growers are just pocketing the profits they aren't  passing any saving on to the consumer.   Educate yourself on this issue as you are completely  clueless with an anti-American attitude.   It is against the law to hire illegal aliens what part of that aren't you getting?    This isn't just a conservative problem or concern it is an American one.that affects us all.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 7, 2015)

No, they don't "take" jobs. THat has been proven repeatedly and is getting pretty lame. 

But more to the point is, why don't they write their legislator and demand they match Obama's efforts? 

Why do Rs want total and complete amnesty for all illegals? And if that's not what they want, why do they refuse to legislate? 

Obama has deported more than any other prez and has increased border patrol on our southern border to more than 18,500. 

What have the Rs done?

Nothing.

Just the same nothing they always do. 



.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 7, 2015)

Oldglory1 said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...




Ask the Repubs who gets rich off of cheap labor. 

Why are Repubs forcing family farms out of business and buying them up at pennies on the dollar? 

Why are foreign interests buying American companies and employing illegals? 






BTW, people really need to stop thinking that the US has only one border (south) and that all illegals are Mexican. 

DUH.


.


----------



## pismoe (Mar 7, 2015)

I oppose  all immigration as it has been run because I don't like the population increase in the USA .  That's the main reason plus if you bring in large numbers of the same group they end up in their own communities and don't assimilate and become Americans .   Then its almost like dealing with a foreign group or nation within the USA and then politicians start pandering to that group with special laws.  Main objection though is the population increase .


----------



## pismoe (Mar 7, 2015)

so bring in slaves to do the work that Americans won't do for little wages , ok with me .    Make all pro immigration liberals and skate board riding youngsters poor so they have to live in their moms basements for the next 50 years . Like I said , ok with me !!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 7, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> No, they don't "take" jobs. THat has been proven repeatedly and is getting pretty lame.
> 
> But more to the point is, why don't they write their legislator and demand they match Obama's efforts?
> 
> ...


*Obama has deported more than any other prez*

what good is it if deports 100 and in the next few weeks 100 more get in?...


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 7, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> Immigrants take jobs that could go to an american. We should seal the border until every american who wants a job has a job.


No they don't.

They take jobs Americans think they are too good to do.

The welfare state agrees, and pays them not to work.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Immigrants take jobs that could go to an american. We should seal the border until every american who wants a job has a job.
> ...



Your full of sheet!   Who do you think did those jobs before millions of cheap, illegals crashed our borders?   Stick your lies and anti-American nonsense up your arse you POS!


----------



## Anathema (Mar 7, 2015)

Mr Clean said:


> [Except that Americans are not going to do those jobs for what the illegals are doing them for.
> 
> Unless, of course, you're ready to pay $10 for a head of lettuce.
> 
> I know I'm not.



Not at all. Once we get rid of all Social Welfare people will be fighting over those jobs or starving to death. Either way the problems get resolved.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > No, they don't "take" jobs. THat has been proven repeatedly and is getting pretty lame.
> ...



Obama's deportation numbers were inflated.  Even he admitted that. Add to that that he by EO implemented DACA  for hundreds of thousands with a stay of deportation with work permits and his latest EO to allow 5 million more to remain here with work permits and his deportation record is dismal to say the least.


----------



## Slyhunter (Mar 7, 2015)

Mr Clean said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Immigrants take jobs that could go to an american. We should seal the border until every american who wants a job has a job.
> ...


Nobody, in America, should have to work for a substandard wage that won't pay the rent and a decent living. Even if it means we pay 10 bucks for a head of lettuce.


----------



## pismoe (Mar 7, 2015)

there you go Slyhunter , that's the excuse made as to why illegal labor is hired .  If I want lettuce then I'm willing to pay for lettuce or I'll adjust my diet and eat something other than lettuce .


----------



## EatMorChikin (Mar 8, 2015)

Mr Clean said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Immigrants take jobs that could go to an american. We should seal the border until every american who wants a job has a job.
> ...



If you think they are just picking fruits and veggies, you are sadly misinformed. They are working many types of jobs Americans would be happy to do. Plus many of them send half their paycheck home, hurting our economy even more.

The real question should be: Why don't liberals care about something that affects all Americans?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 8, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...




lol, aren't you so noble. until you have to pay 10 bucks for a head of lettuce. so how many business do you have and how much do you pay your employees?  Just curious.


----------



## chikenwing (Mar 8, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...


----------



## Oldglory1 (Mar 8, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



Lettuce nor any other produce would increase by using legal labor to pick crops.   Only 3% of illegals are picking crops anyway.    Congrats for drinking the leftist, liberal Kool-Aid.


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 8, 2015)

Mr Clean said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Immigrants take jobs that could go to an american. We should seal the border until every american who wants a job has a job.
> ...



If those Americans are receiving a social welfare handout, it should be taken from them and let them do without.


----------



## Mr Natural (Mar 8, 2015)

EatMorChikin said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



And they're doing them at a far lower rate of compensation.  Otherwise, Americans would be glad to do those jobs.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 8, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



  If you had to pay ten bucks for a head of lettuce those people making the minimum would still be poor. And their purchasing power would remain the same.


----------



## Care4all (Mar 8, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> No, they don't "take" jobs. THat has been proven repeatedly and is getting pretty lame.
> 
> But more to the point is, why don't they write their legislator and demand they match Obama's efforts?
> 
> ...





> Just the same nothing they always do.


they have to keep the controversy ALIVE....!!!!

Thus absolutely no action at all from the congress critters....


----------



## pismoe (Mar 8, 2015)

end of the century , maybe sooner you'll have 500 million in the country .   There is some speculation and some hope that the USA will break up into areas of like minded people as the USA dissolves .


----------



## Oldglory1 (Mar 8, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



Geez, are you thick headed?   Before the arrival of millions of illegal aliens the cost of produce wasn't out of sight as you are claiming will happen with them gone.   Again, only 3% of illegals are picking crops.   Get that thru your thick skull!   There are unlimited visas for legal, foreign crop pickers.   When you factor in our higher taxes paying for these illegal's social costs our head of lettuce is no bargain now.   Remove them from the picture and lettuce will actually go down and Americans will get back the jobs that they will do and will increase their purchasing power.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Mar 8, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



What about Americans who have lost their jobs to illegal aliens such as in the construction industry?   They are not lazy welfare handout people.   Not their fault that our government won't enforce our immigration laws and that they are allowing the rich to get rich off of cheap, illegal labor.


----------



## Care4all (Mar 8, 2015)

I read on Briebart a couple of months back that the Republican plan is to give every single Mexican that wants to come here and work, a green card and legal means to work...  without ever giving them a passage to citizenship.

IS THAT WHAT YOU CONSERVATIVES truly want?  All the Mexicans that want to come here and work and LIVE can do so, as long as we give them no pathway to citizenship??????????

So the republicans can SERVE their business masters and give them the cheaper labor they want.....more like SLAVES that they want, by not giving them the opportunity to some day become citizens in the place they live and work their entire life?

If they are all here legally with green cards, they are all eligible for all of our social welfare programs.

Seriously, do you agree with this Republican plan?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 8, 2015)

Oldglory1 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



  Geez you're a dumb fuck.
Not sure how you got the idea I'm pro immigration out of my post but you just wasted a lot of words for nothing.
    You need to work on your reading comprehension...jackass.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 8, 2015)

"Why are conservatives so obsessed with the border and immigration?"

It's the consequence of the fear of change and diversity common to most on the right, specificity the unwarranted fear that immigrants manifest some sort of 'threat,' that America will be 'changed' in some manner detrimental to the interests of conservatives.

Much of it has to do with conservative ignorance of, or contempt for, 14th Amendment jurisprudence, where the right to due process of the law is guaranteed to all persons, including those undocumented, as one is not 'illegal' until such time as he has been found guilty of unauthorized access to the country in a court of law.

Nativism has historically been a fundamental component of conservative dogma, dating back to the late 19th Century and hostility toward immigration from Central and Eastern Europe.  

Last, and unfortunately, it has to some degree to do with racism and bigotry – those who don't want to see more 'brown people' in the country. Of course this racism is not representative of all conservatives, but it does illustrate the fact that conservative dogma does attract racists, who find refuge among conservative ranks.


----------



## pismoe (Mar 8, 2015)

I wouldn't mind a similar plan 'care4' , I think that under a couple of plans in the past that certain numbers of workers would come to the USA and do farm labor , etc , make money and then go home when the work was done .  That'd be much better than what we now have .


----------



## Care4all (Mar 8, 2015)

pismoe said:


> I wouldn't mind a similar plan 'care4' , I think that under a couple of plans in the past that certain numbers of workers would come to the USA and do farm labor , etc , make money and then go home when the work was done .  That'd be much better than what we now have .


Pismoe, only 3 percent of the *illegals* in this nation work in agriculture, the Mexican Migrant workers do get green cards easily...so they are NOT the majority of illegal Mexicans as so many people think they are..... We already have a fairly solid and working immigration green card program for these Mexican workers.  It's the 97% that are left of the illegals that we have a problem with controling, and they are working other jobs.

Many on this thread on the conservative side have said that not one Mexican Illegal should be working in this nation until ALL citizens here have a job that want a job first....

How does this republican proposal JIVE with that?


----------



## Care4all (Mar 8, 2015)

And Pismoe, most all of the conservatives have also voiced their opinion on not wanting illegals to receive all of our social safety net welfare programs, but allowing all Mexicans that want to come here to work and live.... get a green card visa, allows them to all receive welfare if they means test qualify, and allows all of them to put their children in our schools etc etc etc....

Soooo, if this is all okay for these immigrants to receive, then what is it that stops conservatives from giving them a pathway to citizenship if they want to pursue it?


----------



## pismoe (Mar 8, 2015)

hey 'care4' , my position is to STOP all immigration of all types  !!   I would only let in the people needed to pick crops and send them home after crops are picked .   Better yet , lets see some crop picking machinery built and forget about allowing people into the country to pick crops .  My position is the Conservative position .


----------



## Care4all (Mar 8, 2015)

pismoe said:


> hey 'care4' , my position is to STOP all immigration of all types  !!   I would only let in the people needed to pick crops and send them home after crops are picked .   Better yet , lets see some crop picking machinery built and forget about allowing people into the country to pick crops .  My position is the Conservative position .


Okay Pismoe, then you ARE being consistent with your own conservative stance.....

However, this is NOT what the Republicans are proposing...they are proposing completely opened borders, with any and everyone that wants to come in to this country for a job and to live, will be issued a green card to do so.....if I am understanding this correctly.


----------



## Slyhunter (Mar 8, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...


We need to raise import taxes to countries that pay less than an American living wage. Then Big screen TV's would be more expensive and I wouldn't cry if you couldn't afford a big screen tv.

Your logic is that we, Americans, have to tolerate a lifestyle that requires living in dirt hovels like they do in third world countries and thus it sucks and it is wrong. Pay poor people more, make the cost of living more expensive for more well off people. Raising minimum standards does not mean that those making more than the minimum standards have to get increases too.


----------



## Slyhunter (Mar 8, 2015)

Care4all said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > hey 'care4' , my position is to STOP all immigration of all types  !!   I would only let in the people needed to pick crops and send them home after crops are picked .   Better yet , lets see some crop picking machinery built and forget about allowing people into the country to pick crops .  My position is the Conservative position .
> ...


The republicans in the White House do not represent Conservatives any more than the socialist in the White House actually represent Liberals.


----------



## Slyhunter (Mar 8, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Why are conservatives so obsessed with the border and immigration?"
> 
> It's the consequence of the fear of change and diversity common to most on the right, specificity the unwarranted fear that immigrants manifest some sort of 'threat,' that America will be 'changed' in some manner detrimental to the interests of conservatives.
> 
> ...


Correction, My Personal reasons has to do with this -->
[video]


----------



## Slyhunter (Mar 8, 2015)

Care4all said:


> And Pismoe, most all of the conservatives have also voiced their opinion on not wanting illegals to receive all of our social safety net welfare programs, but allowing all Mexicans that want to come here to work and live.... get a green card visa, allows them to all receive welfare if they means test qualify, and allows all of them to put their children in our schools etc etc etc....
> 
> Soooo, if this is all okay for these immigrants to receive, then what is it that stops conservatives from giving them a pathway to citizenship if they want to pursue it?


The people who vote them into office doesn't want it.
The people who pay for the commercials want cheap labor.
The two sets of people disagree and they try to do a compromise that pleases both but in fact pleases neither.


----------



## alan1 (Mar 8, 2015)

Donald Polish said:


> I have noticed one thing lately.
> Every time I talk to a conservative friend about ANY topic, it ALWAYS comes back to "sealing the border" and "dealing with those people Obama keeps giving amnesty to."
> 
> Is anyone in the US not giving a single crap about the border or immigration?
> ...


Are you talking about legal immigration or illegal immigration?
There is a difference between the two.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 8, 2015)

Care4all said:


> I read on Briebart a couple of months back that the Republican plan is to give every single Mexican that wants to come here and work, a green card and legal means to work...  without ever giving them a passage to citizenship.
> 
> IS THAT WHAT YOU CONSERVATIVES truly want?  All the Mexicans that want to come here and work and LIVE can do so, as long as we give them no pathway to citizenship??????????
> 
> ...


And this illustrates well the mindset of most conservatives, keep immigrants from becoming part of America, allow them to work but not participate in the political process.


----------



## Slyhunter (Mar 8, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > I read on Briebart a couple of months back that the Republican plan is to give every single Mexican that wants to come here and work, a green card and legal means to work...  without ever giving them a passage to citizenship.
> ...


Allow them to join the armed forces and die for our country too.


----------



## pismoe (Mar 8, 2015)

he11 yeah [bad idea] , yeah , allow them to join the military to fight for the USA and when they are in the USA military in sufficient numbers they'll be the Gov Employees that come to your door to confiscate your firearms Slyhunter !!


----------



## pismoe (Mar 8, 2015)

where did they IMPORT governments military in the past , how well did that work out for the Importers ??


----------



## Anathema (Mar 8, 2015)

Care4all said:


> And this illustrates well the mindset of most conservatives, keep immigrants from becoming part of America, allow them to work but not participate in the political process.



No. Real Conservatives do t want the immigrants in America to begin with.


----------



## pismoe (Mar 8, 2015)

Yeah , 'care4' , thankyou .  Idon't vote repub sin 'gwb' 2nd run but he still won . Course I did vote for Romney out of disgust for you know who .  Anyway , I consider moderate repubs like the bushes , McCain, flake , christy to be worse or as bad as the dems .


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 8, 2015)

Needless to say many on the right attempt to contrive and hide behind the facade of 'law and order,' where they seek to propagate the lie that immigration law is 'not being enforced,' when in fact nothing could be further from the truth – the record number of deportations is proof of that.

Consequently the purpose of this facade is the hide the truth of rightist opposition to immigration: the unwarranted fear of change and diversity, and the errant perception of immigrants as some sort of 'threat.'


----------



## Slyhunter (Mar 8, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Needless to say many on the right attempt to contrive and hide behind the facade of 'law and order,' where they seek to propagate the lie that immigration law is 'not being enforced,' when in fact nothing could be further from the truth – the record number of deportations is proof of that.
> 
> Consequently the purpose of this facade is the hide the truth of rightist opposition to immigration: the unwarranted fear of change and diversity, and the errant perception of immigrants as some sort of 'threat.'


A deportation order is not a deportation. Just because the court issues a deportation order does not mean that individual got deported. You need to look at the real statistics.


----------



## pismoe (Mar 8, 2015)

lots of mind readers on the board , I oppose all immigration simply because it cause growth and crowding , simply more people .  See California in cities , towns like Lancaster , Palmdale , Mojave , see down town Los Angeles .  The diversity if that means tasty food in a roach coach doesn't bother me but dual citizens voting in both the USA and then voting in their foreign lands to promote policies that hurt Americans are not good .


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 8, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



  How stupid do you have to be not to understand that increasing wages increases cost?


----------



## Slyhunter (Mar 8, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


wages is not the only cost and doesn't always directly correlate to the price of an item. And who cares if it does increase the price, as long as the person making it can't afford to buy it there is a problem.


----------



## Care4all (Mar 8, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Does that mean that NO ONE in the USA should ever get a raise because the raise, will increase 'prices'?

Increased prices, INFLATION is what keeps capitalism chugging along....  DEFLATION wipes capitalism off the face of the earth. 

Inflation keeps people buying, in the now...because if they all wait, they will pay more in the future....thus the need and urgency to "buy now".....  

whereas deflation, knowing that tomorrow will bring cheaper prices than today, in the long term, keeps people from buying now and makes them wait, for a better price.....and kills the capitalism machine....


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 8, 2015)

Care4all said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



There's a difference between getting a raise you earned and having one handed to because bleeding hearts think someone with $7.25/hour skills deserves more than the skills they offer are worth.


----------



## Slyhunter (Mar 8, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Nobody deserves to be paid less than what it cost to live.


----------



## Mr Natural (Mar 8, 2015)

"Prosperity Through Lower Wages!"


----------



## Conservative65 (Mar 8, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Sure they do if the skills they offer are worth what they are being paid.

Those of us with higher skills have to earn what we get and are paid based on the value of those skills.  Why should it be any different for the low skilled workers many of whom are the cause of why they have low skills.


----------



## Mr Natural (Mar 8, 2015)

Wow!

The Conservatopian anti-worker sentiment is running strong in this thread.


----------



## pismoe (Mar 8, 2015)

suppose you'd say the same about Wisconsin and its Right to Work that just went through ehh Mr. Clean ??


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 8, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



 Nuff said.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 8, 2015)

Care4all said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



 When you get a raise it's because you produce more,not just because.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 8, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



 I want a thousand dollars an hour to post on U.S. Message boards.


----------



## Mr Natural (Mar 8, 2015)

I sure hope that all the anti worker posters in this thread are business owners. 

Because if they're not, the are really fucking stupid people.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 8, 2015)

Mr Clean said:


> Wow!
> 
> The Conservatopian anti-worker sentiment is running strong in this thread.



  The liberal ignorance is running strong in this thread.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 8, 2015)

I'd like to know why this op is so obsessed with conservatives?

is it a brainwash thing or what?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 8, 2015)

Mr Clean said:


> I sure hope that all the anti worker posters in this thread are business owners.
> 
> Because if they're not, the are really fucking stupid people.



 We actually have marketable skills. Unlike the cashier at MickyDs.


----------



## Mr Natural (Mar 8, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > I sure hope that all the anti worker posters in this thread are business owners.
> ...




For now.

One day in the not so distant future, your position will be eliminated.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 8, 2015)

Mr Clean said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



 Well I retired a few years ago at 46 using those marketable skills.
So I really dont give a rats ass what happens to you slackers.


----------



## pismoe (Mar 8, 2015)

yeah Mr. Clean , Eliminated by border jumpers that will have been given the 'right' to work in the USA by mrobama .  Course , the repubs are also at fault but mrobama is the prez at the moment .


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 8, 2015)

There are multiple reasons for the importance border control and illegal immigration. It isn't just "They took our jobs". The costs of covering illegals medical costs are staggering. Then There is the domestic security issue of terrorists entering illegally. There are the proportionately high crime rates assoicated with illegals already here commiting violent crimes. Then there is the impact on schools that have to accommodate illegal children that don't speak the language and are otherwise woefully behind the curve.


----------



## Care4all (Mar 8, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


sure....  that's the only reason everyone gets a raise or higher pay....  you say the receptionist position that pays $12 an hour now as a starting salary is producing more than the starting salary for a receptionist paid $10 an hour 5 years earlier...  okeedokie.

I think it is a combination of many things HWGA, that allows salaries to go up, productivity being just one of them....

And if your salary does not go up with your productivity going up....what's the reason for that....?

Also, do you think that agricultural workers have not improved their productivity with new and innovative ways of growing and planting fruit and veggies?  Do you think productivity for the migrant worker has stayed the same and not improved with innovation over the years?

The price of gasoline has made food prices rise more than anything else...imo.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 8, 2015)

Care4all said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



 Obviously wages go up over time or you'd still be making 2 bucks an hour.
And if you improve your production over time and you dont get a raise,I would suggest you find another job.
  As far as ag innovations go it's the machinery that improves not the worker.
I mean how hard is it to pick lettuce?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 8, 2015)

Care4all said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


And using feed grains for ethanol...


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 8, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Which kind?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 8, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



    Which kind what?


----------



## pismoe (Mar 8, 2015)

I think that simple machinery to pick vegetables has been deterred so as to make the excuse that foreign lettuce pickers are needed.  He11 , we can go to the moon , explore the ocean depths but we can't make a lettuce picker . Doesn't make any sense to me !!


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 8, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Which kind of lettuce......


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 8, 2015)

pismoe said:


> I think that simple machinery to pick vegetables has been deterred so as to make the excuse that foreign lettuce pickers are needed.  He11 , we can go to the moon , explore the ocean depths but we can't make a lettuce picker . Doesn't make any sense to me !!


Lettuce with bruise easily if mishandled and is worthless....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 8, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



     Iceberg ....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 8, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > I think that simple machinery to pick vegetables has been deterred so as to make the excuse that foreign lettuce pickers are needed.  He11 , we can go to the moon , explore the ocean depths but we can't make a lettuce picker . Doesn't make any sense to me !!
> ...



   Than I guess those beaners better be careful.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 8, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


About 30 seconds...


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 8, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


You mean they eat beans? Not lettuce?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 8, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



 You'd have to ask em. I'm not familiar with lettuce pickers dietary choices.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 8, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Then how can they be beaners?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Mar 8, 2015)

Donald Polish said:


> I have noticed one thing lately.
> Every time I talk to a conservative friend about ANY topic, it ALWAYS comes back to "sealing the border" and "dealing with those people Obama keeps giving amnesty to."
> 
> Is anyone in the US not giving a single crap about the border or immigration?
> ...



What you hear is not the text of a speech, it's an echo sans critical thought of the daily conservative meme, the forte of conservatives.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 8, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



   With their penchant for thievery they may wrap their beans in a lettuce leaf.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 8, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Leaf lettuce or a leaf of Iceberg lettuce?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 8, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



 Either or..


----------



## Oldglory1 (Mar 8, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > I read on Briebart a couple of months back that the Republican plan is to give every single Mexican that wants to come here and work, a green card and legal means to work...  without ever giving them a passage to citizenship.
> ...



WTH are you talking about?   Only citizens can vote and rightly so!   Who is opposes "legal" immigrants from becoming citizens?


----------



## Slyhunter (Mar 8, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > I sure hope that all the anti worker posters in this thread are business owners.
> ...


So the cashier at MickyD's should live in a dirt hovel with 30 other people then?


----------



## pismoe (Mar 8, 2015)

well me for one but my argument is futile as everyone approves of legal immigration I think .  So , just for the record , yeah , I oppose .  Pretty soon legal immigration may be approved for anyone that comes over the borders as they bring their 'tired and poor' !!      Yep , if approved by mrobama it will be ' LEGAL IMMIGRATION ' for everyone Old Glory !!.


----------



## pismoe (Mar 8, 2015)

wait for everyone being able to vote , think that argument is being made at the Selma Commemoration today for just that kinda thing Old Glory .  Voting Rights for everyone !!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 8, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



    Exaggerate much?
  Dont know where you live but here in Houston you can get an all bills paid one bedroom apartment for 600 a month.
  Even a min wage worker can afford that. And if they want nicer digs they can get a fucken room mate.
    And to tell you the truth I dont give a rats ass what happens to an adult who works min wage.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Mar 8, 2015)

pismoe said:


> well me for one but my argument is futile as everyone approves of legal immigration I think .  So , just for the record , yeah , I oppose .  Pretty soon legal immigration may be approved for anyone that comes over the borders as they bring their 'tired and poor' !!      Yep , if approved by mrobama it will be ' LEGAL IMMIGRATION ' for everyone Old Glory !!.



Well, I hope you're wrong.    We have annal quotas for legal immigration and for good reasons.   Border jumpers negate that sane policy.


----------



## Telekat (Mar 8, 2015)

Mr Clean said:


> Except that Americans are not going to do those jobs for what the illegals are doing them for.



Sounds like their problem. It's not the immigrants' fault many Americans are entitled and think they deserve a desk job. *shrug*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 8, 2015)

Telekat said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Except that Americans are not going to do those jobs for what the illegals are doing them for.
> ...



     You really put a lot of thought into your response....


----------



## pismoe (Mar 8, 2015)

Quotas , well poitical pressure easily changes quota numbers 'Old Glory'  and it doesn't matter which party is in power .  The mantra that you hear from politicians and supposedly conservative talking heads is that they oppose ILLEGAL immigration but want to increase LEGAL immigration .  Results are he same as you get more 'foreigners' into the USA , let them vote and they change America to their liking rather than assimilating and becoming Americans .  Just say that I'm of English , German ,  African or Mexican background .   Why would I be pushing politicians to allow more immigration of any of those groups ??   Why would it matter to me if I consider myself and family to be American ??


----------



## barryqwalsh (Mar 9, 2015)

*Demographics as political destiny*


Trouble is, the years ahead promise far more change than stability, chiefly because the face of the nation is undergoing drastic change.

The U.S. Census has been foreshadowing this for years, but it took a joint projectbetween the American Enterprise Institute and the Center for American Progress this week to fully highlight the political implications.

Simply put, the browning of America is about more than an expanding melting pot. It also has immediate implications for education and tax policy; for elective and strategic politics.


Gwen s Take Demographics as political destiny


----------



## Care4all (Mar 9, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Sorry, a minimum wage person can NOT in any way afford $600 a month for an apartment, if THAT is what you are saying?  A minimum wage person working full time, 40 hours a week- GROSS income is around $1200 a month, and probably around $1000 net a month once payroll taxes and their share of health care insurance is paid.....  Your rent should be around 25%-35% max of your monthly income in order to be able to 'get by and pay all of your other bills, and retirement/401k's.


----------



## pismoe (Mar 9, 2015)

yeah , I paid 45 or 50 dollars a month for a tiny little place on Miami Beach on 1st street close to the dog track , course it was about 1969 or so . Had a kitchen , bath room , tiny living room , bedroom . It was nice , I cleared 60 dollars a week , wife made 40 a week .   We had no MANDATED insurance cost but she did go to the Doctors because she was pregnant .  We were rich , well fed , fat and happy , had no tv but we both liked to read and we went to work and explored southern Florida . We rode the buses like the rest of the rabble .  I walked the couple miles to work at the Ritz Plaza hotel , buses didn't run that early. Also walked home just because unless it was raining .  My , how times have changed !!   When we flew back to the U.P. we had a few thousand dollars saved .  We went home because I / we didn't want to raise kids in the big city .


----------



## Oldglory1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Telekat said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Except that Americans are not going to do those jobs for what the illegals are doing them for.
> ...



What utter nonsense!   We have always had a large blue-collared workforce in this country.   Not everyone is cut out to be a white collared desk jockey.   Who do you think did those blue-collared just before the arrival of cheap, illegal aliens?   And no, they aren't "immigrants"!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 9, 2015)

Care4all said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



   I managed as a kid why cant you? 
And if your still working min wage as an adult thats all on you. 
  And as I said. I dont give a rats ass if your an adult and making min wage.
You can live under a bridge and eat Ramen for every meal as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## pismoe (Mar 9, 2015)

libs , dems , progressives , they are building a wonderful , inclusive and diverse society and its going to eventually bite them or their poor , poor kids on the azz .


----------



## Oldglory1 (Mar 9, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Once again, you idiot,  construction for example paid and an adult American worker a liveable wage until illegal aliens flooded that industry.    Restaurant jobs were entry level jobs for our American youth before illegal aliens took over that industry also.  Those are only two types of jobs that they took over and their greedy, lawbeaking employers were only too happy to increase their profits off of their cheap, illegal labor.   You're nothing but an anti-Anti-American POS!    Welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 9, 2015)

Oldglory1 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



 You have to be the dumbest MFer on this board.
I have repeatedly said I'm against illegal immigration.Your noob ass needs become more familiar with the posters on this board before flapping your fucking gums.
   Go suck a bag of dicks.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Mar 9, 2015)

Donald Polish said:


> I have noticed one thing lately.
> Every time I talk to a conservative friend about ANY topic, it ALWAYS comes back to "sealing the border" and "dealing with those people Obama keeps giving amnesty to."
> 
> Is anyone in the US not giving a single crap about the border or immigration?
> ...


And because of obuthole amnestied immigrants because of his EO will begin getting social security benefits starting in 2017. You idiot libtards and your idiot in chief are ruining this country. Why do liberals always lie? Idiot.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 10, 2015)

Donald Polish said:


> I have noticed one thing lately.
> Every time I talk to a conservative friend about ANY topic, it ALWAYS comes back to "sealing the border" and "dealing with those people Obama keeps giving amnesty to."
> 
> Is anyone in the US not giving a single crap about the border or immigration?
> ...



Conservatives use the old Nazi playbooks where you blame your problems on foreigners instead of yourselves.


----------



## MaryL (Mar 10, 2015)

Donald Polish said:


> I have noticed one thing lately.
> Every time I talk to a conservative friend about ANY topic, it ALWAYS comes back to "sealing the border" and "dealing with those people Obama keeps giving amnesty to."
> 
> Is anyone in the US not giving a single crap about the border or immigration?
> ...


I give? When it comes to pat responses and trite answers, liberals are pretty  damned good at that as well. WHY are people so concerned with facts and veracity? When it's SO much easier to  be deceitful... like an illegal alien, or a liberal.


----------



## Slyhunter (Mar 10, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Donald Polish said:
> 
> 
> > I have noticed one thing lately.
> ...


Foreigners taking jobs th at should go to americans is the probkem. 
Illegalsa clogging our schools and emergency rooms is the problem. 
No excuss fact.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 10, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Polish said:
> ...



See? That's verbatim what the Nazis used to say. Foreigners take German jobs.


----------



## pismoe (Mar 10, 2015)

maybe the Nazis were correct . I wasn't there so I don't know all the facts about what they said . Maybe Nazis spoke the truth when they said what they said .  I don't think that Nazis were or are hunted down and hanged because of anything that they ever said Delta !!


----------



## Oldglory1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



Oh well, if some Nazi's said it long ago then it just can't be true, right?  Even a broken clock is right twice a day for God's sake!


----------



## Oldglory1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Donald Polish said:
> 
> 
> > I have noticed one thing lately.
> ...



Oh stop with your sh*t!    Illegal immigration is a "real" problem in depleting job opportunities for Americans and reducing wages.  If you can't understand that then you are blatantly stupid!   And that is only the tip of the iceberg of the "real" problems they create in this country.


----------



## Teddy Pollins (Apr 4, 2015)

Oldglory1 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Polish said:
> ...


If you're not on the border or do not have a lot of illegal aliens in your neighborhood, then you probably aren't going to care. If you do, then you would know why.
Political issue becomes a problem when we personally face it.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Apr 4, 2015)

Teddy Pollins said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



You don't have to have them in your neighborhood to have brains enough to understand that illegal immigration impact all of us negatively in some way.    Stop being clueless and educate yourself on this issue.    So if someone is killed by an illegal drug drunk driver one would say "oh well, who cares , it wasn't me"?


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 6, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


There is no evidence that produce prices would skyrocket like that if we closed the border. Farm labor is a very small percentage of the end consumer cost of produce. The threat that lettuce would cost $10 per head is just ridiculous scare tactics.

The claim that immigrants perform jobs that Americans won't do is also a bunch of bullshit.


----------



## Conservative65 (Apr 6, 2015)

Muhammed said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



I bet you could find plenty of Americans to do those job if they were told that their handouts would stop if they didn't take them.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



Actually, the only reason that many Americans are on handouts is because their jobs were stolen by illegal aliens.  They would be more than willing to take them back at the fair wage they were getting before that happened.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 7, 2015)

Oldglory1 said:


> the only reason that many Americans are on handouts is because their jobs were stolen by illegal aliens. ...



Link?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 7, 2015)

Care4all said:


> .....  Your rent should be around 25%-35% max of your monthly income in order to be able to 'get by and pay all of your other bills, and retirement/401k's.


----------



## Slyhunter (Apr 7, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > the only reason that many Americans are on handouts is because their jobs were stolen by illegal aliens. ...
> ...


dumbshit the liberals are prattling about how they are doing jobs Americans won't do. Pay a living wage and Americans will do them.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 7, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Oldglory1 said:
> ...




Since when does liberals saying something make it so?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 7, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> Pay a living wage and Americans will do them.




"A living wage" is undefined liberal nonsense.


----------



## Slyhunter (Apr 7, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Pay a living wage and Americans will do them.
> ...


This is not making a living wage





Living wage is rent, food, utilities. If you can't afford a bed and have to be homeless while working for a living, why work?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 7, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...




I didn't ask what it is "not."


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 7, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> Living wage is rent, food, utilities.



Rent where? What food? What utilities?


----------



## Slyhunter (Apr 7, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Living wage is rent, food, utilities.
> ...


Rent where you live. In whatever town your living in.
Electric Water 
you got a brain figure it out.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 7, 2015)

Electric water. Gotta get some of that sweet electric water.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 7, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...




In what part of the town? In what sized dwelling? What sort of dwelling?


----------



## Conservative65 (Apr 7, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Just listen to them, they'll tell you it does.  Ask one for proof and they'll say they don't need to provide it, all the while, demanding you still believe something they won't prove.


----------



## Care4all (Apr 7, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > .....  Your rent should be around 25%-35% max of your monthly income in order to be able to 'get by and pay all of your other bills, and retirement/401k's.


Why's that funny?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 8, 2015)

Care4all said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...




Irrational, presumptuous liberals like you.


----------



## Care4all (Apr 8, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Why is that presumptuous?  It's the General Rule, I didn't make it up...it has changed a little over time...the general rule of thumb used to be 25% of your income for mortgage/(rent) but then they raised it to about 37% so they could loan more money to people who could (not) afford homes....  there is no difference with renters than people applying for a mortgages...


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 8, 2015)

Donald Polish said:


> I have noticed one thing lately.
> Every time I talk to a conservative friend about ANY topic, it ALWAYS comes back to "sealing the border" and "dealing with those people Obama keeps giving amnesty to."
> 
> Is anyone in the US not giving a single crap about the border or immigration?
> ...




     The "conserve" in conservatism refers to the propensity towards valuing the continuation of the various social institutions that make up ones culture.  Since our own culture is a melting pot, I would imagine the fear lies in the consequences of unbridled immigration on the overall nature of the culture as a whole, and so the resistance to such would be entirely consistent with the tenets of the ideology.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Donald Polish said:
> 
> 
> > I have noticed one thing lately.
> ...



Yes, and there's not a damned thing wrong with a country wanting to preserve it's identifying culture and language and certainly not lose it via illegal immigration.   Not a country in the world would embrace that unnatural and unlawful takeover.   I have no problem with legal immigration in limited and in "diversified" numbers.   Diversity has been thrown by the wayside though to favor anyone from Latin America.    The result is colonization not assimilation.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 8, 2015)

so now concern over our open borders with 1000s of people breaking into our country daily. Is called an Obsession.....
 and it's only those CONSERVATIVES who is consumed with it...Doesn't say much for the liberals in this country. they don't seem to care about much except winning for their elected asses in their party

party over country seems to be their new motto


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 8, 2015)

Care4all said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


----------



## Slyhunter (Apr 9, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Non-Citizens Registered To Vote Through Motor Voter Registration Forms US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
They are registering illegal aliens to vote.


----------



## Care4all (Apr 9, 2015)

Slyhunter said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


SOLID PROOF
That this shenanigans of primarily republicans to show a gvt issued photo ID at the polls is a SHAM....and MEANT to disenfranchise the citizens of this country that are poor and live in this nation without a govt ID, and without Driver's licenses, who may vote for Democrats....Just as we have video of some Republican operatives and congress critters saying, they want to stop poor citizens from voting, because they more than likely will vote against them,  by requiring this gvt issued photo id.

Like I have said all along,  a govt issued photo id DOES NOT stop voter fraud at the polls.  Non Citizens have gvt issued photo id's.

Those who apply to register to vote must be stopped and vetted at the State level if they are not eligible, before their names appear on our voter rolls.  And registered voters who have died, need to be removed from the voter roll upon DEATH, so that absentee ballots can't be used to vote in the dead persons name.

I have no problem with the DMV asking CITIZENS there getting their driver's license if they want to apply for their voter's registration card, it's how I was registered when I moved to Maine and had to get a State driver's license....I was given nothing at the DMV to say I was a registered voter, it took them a couple of weeks to vet me and notify me....same with Massachusetts when we had moved there....it took a week of so before they sent me and Matt our voter's registration card, after they vetted us.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 9, 2015)

There has never been a wall that has been built that hasn't been breeched. China couldn't do it, Berlin couldn't do it. A 3000 mile inpenetrable barrier is not possible and not worth the money for the perceived threat.

Beyond that, half of the illegal aliens here today did not sneak across the border. They overstayed their Visa


----------



## Care4all (Apr 9, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> There has never been a wall that has been built that hasn't been breeched. China couldn't do it, Berlin couldn't do it. A 3000 mile inpenetrable barrier is not possible and not worth the money for the perceived threat.
> 
> Beyond that, half of the illegal aliens here today did not sneak across the border. They overstayed their Visa


MORE than half are here on OVER STAYED visas.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 9, 2015)

What does it take to build a 3000 mile wall? 

- a 20 foot barrier with a significant part underground to discourage tunneling
- Electronics and sensors to detect intruders
- a half mile cleared "no-man zone"
- Ten thousand troops deployed to intercept Mexicans

Are we spending this money like South Korea to defend against possible invaders from the north?

No, we are spending the money to stop people who want to work here


----------



## Care4all (Apr 9, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> What does it take to build a 3000 mile wall?
> 
> - a 20 foot barrier with a significant part underground to discourage tunneling
> - Electronics and sensors to detect intruders
> ...


WOW, thank you, this really made me think about how expensive this venture would be if truly done to keep people out....and realistically, an impossible feat....

This is construction companies looking to get their take on the gvt teat....

And the other WOW came from realizing that we were trying to become China, with a Great Wall, or Berlin with their Berlin Wall....

SHAME ON US!

There has to be a better way of solving this illegal immigration problem and it probably BEGINS in Mexico itself, and getting their own economy going like ours in the USA and like our Northern neighbors in Canada.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 9, 2015)

Care4all said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > What does it take to build a 3000 mile wall?
> ...


 
Yet the same people who want a wall oppose trade agreements with Mexico that will allow them to keep more workers home


----------



## Oldglory1 (Apr 9, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> There has never been a wall that has been built that hasn't been breeched. China couldn't do it, Berlin couldn't do it. A 3000 mile inpenetrable barrier is not possible and not worth the money for the perceived threat.
> 
> Beyond that, half of the illegal aliens here today did not sneak across the border. They overstayed their Visa



No,  it is 60% border jumpers and 40% visa overstayers.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 9, 2015)

Oldglory1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > There has never been a wall that has been built that hasn't been breeched. China couldn't do it, Berlin couldn't do it. A 3000 mile inpenetrable barrier is not possible and not worth the money for the perceived threat.
> ...


 
So?


----------



## Oldglory1 (Apr 9, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> What does it take to build a 3000 mile wall?
> 
> - a 20 foot barrier with a significant part underground to discourage tunneling
> - Electronics and sensors to detect intruders
> ...



Illegal aliens have no right to work here.   And if you think that is it only workers getting thru our southern border then you aren't dealing in reality.   The FBI Directors has stated that thousands of OTM's (other than Mexicans) from known terrorist countries have slipped thru our southern border and disappeared into our country.    There are criminals getting into our country that way also.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Apr 9, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I corrected mis-information and all you have to say is,  so?  I guess stretching the true is ok with you?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 9, 2015)

Oldglory1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > What does it take to build a 3000 mile wall?
> ...


 
The overwhelming majority just want to find work to support their family

Spending billions to build and man a barrier is ridiculous in light of the perceived threat of a few bad guys sneaking over

Illegal aliens have no right to work here. Provide temporary work permits and they do
Cheaper than building a wall and trying to chase them down all over the country


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 9, 2015)

Oldglory1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oldglory1 said:
> ...


 
So?

What diference does it make if it is 40% or 50%?
There is a significant proportion of illegals that never had to sneak across the border


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 9, 2015)

Donald Polish said:


> I have noticed one thing lately.
> Every time I talk to a conservative friend about ANY topic, it ALWAYS comes back to "sealing the border" and "dealing with those people Obama keeps giving amnesty to."
> 
> Is anyone in the US not giving a single crap about the border or immigration?
> ...



It's a wedge issue.  Without wedge issues (Abortion,Guns, God, Gays, Government [bad], Immigration, Taxes) they would be mute.  It seems the entire set of new Republicans (not RINO's, the new kind, the arch conservatives) haven't a solution to any issue, but, "ain't it awful".


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 9, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Let's forget the wall.  Let's design and build a grand canal from Brownsville, Texas to San Diego, CA.   Doing so will:


Create jobs for Mexico and the U.S.
Provide a barrier to protect our border
Provide revenue by charging tolls
Create a win-win solution for both countries
Provide an alternative to the Panama Canal
Easier than putting a man on the moon
Show the world the US still Can Do!
It's 1,800 hundred miles, give or take, and by following the Rio Grande River, and using locks to keep separate sea water from fresh water, it is an idea ready for debate.  Think of the construction jobs and opportunities to shelter, feed and entertain the workers and their families.


----------



## Slyhunter (Apr 9, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


We can't do what is best for all these third world countries. We need to do what is best for our own citizens. And our own citizens needs jobs here, now. I don't care if they have to mine the border and put automatic machine guns on it, SEAL THE DAMN BORDER!

And you want to know why? This video explains why we need to stop allowing low wage people into this country.


----------



## Care4all (Apr 9, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





rightwinger said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Believe it or not, that is one of the Republican plans according to Briebart....

just open up the border to anyone that wants to work and give them all work visas to do such, whoever wants to come and work, can go and come as they please across the border anytime they want to work....


----------



## Oldglory1 (Apr 9, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Again, I was just correcting mis-information.    Why does that bother you so?   Just clarifying that the largest number here illegally are border jumpers not visa overstayers as someone in here claimed.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Apr 9, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



We don't have enough jobs for Americans and yet we should provide illegals with work permits????

The wall is a huge deterrent to any foreigner coming here illegally regardless of their intent.   It helps the Border Patrol to do their jobs more effectively.  We are only talking about a wall that covers about 1/3 of the border's most porous areas.   Internally, we should be removing all of the incentives for them to remain here and to continue to come here.

If you think that illegals only looking for work aren't causing a great deal of harm and problems  to our own citizens then you need to educate yourself on this issue.


----------



## Kaleb Cartier (May 7, 2015)

The Fact of the matter is America needs a period of Isolationism, to step back and work on its own problems. We should build a concrete wall along the Mexican border, so that we can regulate how many immigrants are coming into america.


----------



## Unkotare (May 7, 2015)

Kaleb Cartier said:


> The Fact of the matter is America needs a period of Isolationism...




No, we don't and that's not going to happen.


----------



## percysunshine (May 7, 2015)

.

So, anyway...I just spent the last five days within two miles of the Texas/Mexico border along the Rio Grande. It was over about a 200 mile stretch around the entry port of Del Rio. The border patrol came around to see what we were doing a couple times a day, and the observation posts were obvious if you looked for them. I doubt anyone crosses the border in that area without someone knowing about it.

.


----------



## Friends (May 8, 2015)

A lot of conservatives do not like people who look and sound different from them. Nevertheless, immigration is an economic issue. Immigrants depress wages, even if they are the blond haired, blue eyes South African whites conservatives wish would move to the United States.


----------



## imawhosure (May 9, 2015)

Donald Polish said:


> I have noticed one thing lately.
> Every time I talk to a conservative friend about ANY topic, it ALWAYS comes back to "sealing the border" and "dealing with those people Obama keeps giving amnesty to."
> 
> Is anyone in the US not giving a single crap about the border or immigration?
> ...


It is not legal immigration we are obsessed wit, it is ILLEGAL IMMIGRATION we are concerned about.  Name me ONE other country who allows this to happen; not 5, not 4, not 3, not 2, only 1!  They know why, we know why.  Maybe you do not!


----------

